# Gandia



## church (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello
Would like some information on gandia in Spain me and my husband are thinking of moving there 
Does any one live there and recommend it?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

church said:


> Hello
> Would like some information on gandia in Spain me and my husband are thinking of moving there
> Does any one live there and recommend it?


our satellite TV expert, sat, does....

he pops in most days


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

I live in one of the many villages surrounding Gandia.
Nice area - not so "expatty" as Javea or Denia or other places further south.
Ideal for Valencia (60ish mins on the train), and between the two airports.

As for recommending it - it all depends on what your requirements are...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

We overlook Gandia from our Castle on the hill 
Its a busy place for sure, a main town in the area. Lots of paseos and pedestrian areas. If you like a busy noisy life then its got a lot going for it. Theres also Gandia playa area which is a lot more holiday like. Lot of Spaniards holiday there, loads of restaurants and bars

As Sat says, depends what you want ...... you can get the best of both worlds of course by settling in one of the nearby villages


----------

